# Aphrodite Hills



## Gaiagreen (Jul 12, 2015)

Considering buying at Aphrodite Hills. Does anyone know if there are expats living there permanently or semi permanently or are most just holidaying? We are keen to have neighbours and a community around us. Also how do prices there compare with other areas where expats live in Cyprus. Very grateful for any information or views.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Gaiagreen said:


> Considering buying at Aphrodite Hills. Does anyone know if there are expats living there permanently or semi permanently or are most just holidaying? We are keen to have neighbours and a community around us. Also how do prices there compare with other areas where expats live in Cyprus. Very grateful for any information or views.


The majority of people who own there are semi permanent or they have their villas or apartments for holidays. 
A small proportion of the properties are lived in year round, many of them being Russian owned.
One thing I can say for sure that properties are much more expensive than in most other areas of Cyprus (apart from Limassol) and the quality of built is appalling even by Cyprus standards.
We have been in many of the properties and been shocked at the amount of damp problems and cracking they have.
Another to bear in mind is that water bills in Aphrodite hills are horrendous.

You would get much more for your money if you look closer to Paphos.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

We are on Secret Valley which is the estate next to Aphrodite , and is similar , not many permanent residents on the Street I am on , can't say for the rest of the estate .

I am surprised Aphrodite has high water bills , I thought they would be payable to the same council as us and I find them reasonable .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I have been told by residents that the bills are very high compared to elsewhere.
Maybe the developers add a bit on for themselves


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

We too live on secret valley and experience much of the building flaws/damp issues as Aphrodite Hills but believe the properties here to rent or buy are a lot cheaper. We have no other facilities here unlike Aphrodite Hills which has its own shop/restaurants etc so this reflects the increased price. Both Aphrodite Hills and Secret Valley are classed as being in Kouklia. However, our rates are over three times those of Kouklia village. Most recently we now are required to use specific garden sacks which need to be purchased from the Kouklia village council office(85 cents each) for any garden waste, if we use any other bags they will not be collected. The assumption seems to be if you live on either Secret Valley or Aphrodite then you can afford to do this. Do you need to buy? I would seriously suggest renting at least at first.


----------



## Mal197 (Sep 13, 2018)

Are there still building problems in Aphrodite Hills or are they a thing of the past?


----------

